# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  Kaufberatung zum Foilen fr Anfnger gesucht

## micii

Hallo zusammen,

ich wrde gerne mit dem Windfoilen anfangen. Was fr ein Board und was fr ein Foil ist denn fr Anfnger geeignet und gutmtig genug?
Zum normalen Surfen hat mein Brett aktuell 155 Liter, bei 95 kg und 193cm Gre. Die 155L finde ich ganz angenehm. Behlt man das Volumen zum Foilen so bei?

VG, Michael

----------


## Schroedercat

Hi Michael,
da die Antworten ja eher sprlich ausfallen, will ich es mal versuchen.

Ich habe mir letztes Jahr die gleiche Frage gestellt und hatte das Problem sehr unterschiedliche Lsungsvorschlge von „gleich ein gesamtes Foilset“ bis „Freerideboard mit Foil-Option“ in den Foren und Medien vorzufinden.
Das Problem: das Ganze ist halt recht teuer und wenn man feststellt das ist doch nichts fr einen, hat man den Salat.
Ich habe mich daher entschieden ein breites Freeride/Freerace-Board mit Deeptuttle-Box (Foilreaddy) zu kaufen, auf dem ich auch stehen und einen Shotstart machen kann. Das Brett sollte dabei mglichst kurz und dafr breiter sein. Je breiter desto stabiler spter die Fluglage. Dabei sind Breiten von 75 cm, besser 80 oder 90 cm anzustreben.

Als Foil hatte ich mir zunchst ein gnstiges Fanatic Flow h9 fr 400,- EUR gekauft. Das Foil, ist nicht besonders anspruchsvoll und kommt bei geringen Windstrken bereits aus dem Wasser.
Da ich aber ca. 20 Kg leichter bin als Du, wrde ich Dir allerdings ein anderes Foil mit mehr Auftrieb empfehlen, ein Naish Thrust oder ein Slingshot mit Infinity Frontwing oder hnlich.

Als Segel habe ich einfach meine camberlosen Freeride-Segel verwendet, immer 1-2 Gren kleiner, als ich sie normalerweise zum Wind gewhlt htte.
Meine erste 20m Flugstrecke hatte ich bereits beim ersten Testen. Man darf allerdings auch beim Foilen keine Wunder erwarten, auch das braucht bung.
Ich bin jetzt jetzt gerade dabei fr die nchste Saison ein besseres Foil zu suchen, um das ganze zu versttigen.

Ich hoffe ich kann Dir mit meinen gemachten Erfahrungen ein bisschen helfen. Eins kann ich Dir sagen: es lohnt sich.

Gre Andre

----------


## micii

Vielen Dank Andre, bin immer noch auf der Suche. Dann werde ich mal auf die Suche nach einem Naish Thrust oder  Slingshot gehen...

----------

